
The Tax-Cut Racket: GOP blackmail - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/17/opinion/17krugman.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
sfgary1
How do these guys get away with spouting this crap and get away with it. It is
not as if all GOP voters are rich. I know several Republicans who are nowhere
near the $250k wage bracket but still spout the tax cut for the top 3% bull$#.
What is also lost in the noise level is that this is the original tax-cut by
GWB that is expiring not a new Obama tax. In fact Obama is retaining the tax-
cut for the bottom 97%. People are stupid, they don't read and formulate their
own thinking anymore, they just listen and follow the advice of super rich
radio talk show hosts.

